# Cheap camo for my bro in law



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I am taking my bro in law archery hunting this year for his first ever hunting experience, we have been dialing in the bow and getting it set up. He is 16 and his employer will only give him 4 hours a day so I am looking for some cheap or free camo for him he wears a size 36 waist I believe. l have already spent a lot of money on him, I bought his tags(deer and elk) and bought him a bow, so I am just looking for a cheaper route with the camo ha ha. If anybody can help pm me. Thanks our spot looks promising for opening day I cant wait to watch him stick a deer.8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd check out army surplus stores. There are a lot of different varieties of military camo these days and a lot of it will blend you in well in Utah. Utah and Afghanistan have some similarities when it comes to terrain and climate...haha


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Walmart. The surplus stores are more expensive. Long sleeve T-shirt and some pants at Wallyworld will be under $30.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have some old camo I'd lend him but its a 29-30 inch waste. 

If I were you I'd look deseret industries. I've picked up some of my kids camo and boots there. You have to check it often though.
You can also pick him up some flannel shirts. For the first 10 years of bow hunting I never used camo. I used levi's and flannel.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Try Walmart.

Look in both the clothes section and the outdoor section.

I bought some very inexpensive camo at Walmart on sale a year or two ago.

Also, I have found that in some cases both the items stocked and the prices differ between Walmart stores, even stores in the same valley. Therefore, try more than one store if you can.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you located? I may have some old stuff in that size that is no longer needed.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Wrangler brand cargo pants in tan and dark camo are $18 at Walmart. The camo pattern is actually similar to Kuiu, though the colors are more muted. They have six pockets to carry lots of stuff and are extremely comfortable. I have much more expensive gear and I found myself wearing the Wranglers almost exclusively last year. 

Top them off with one of Walmart's cheap (less than $10) shirts and you're fully covered in new, nice looking camo for about $25. Make the kid spend his own hard earned money and he'll take better care of the gear.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

I am in Provo


Huge29 said:


> Where are you located? I may have some old stuff in that size that is no longer needed.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah we will probably look at walmart. I just figured I would check first. I cant wait to get that kid out he does nothing but play video games ha


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 on the Walmart Wrangler cargo pants. They are really comfortable, and I feel like I have a lot more range of motion than in my expensive pants.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

If you can make it down to Delta then you can have it. Pants are 38 waist x 34 length. Shirt is large. email me @ [email protected] if interested.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

I will check my sources and see if I can swing a pick up in delta. Thanks I will be emailing you


jpolson said:


> If you can make it down to Delta then you can have it. Pants are 38 waist x 34 length. Shirt is large. email me @ [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

REKDLife said:


> I am in Provo


Let me see what I can dig up!


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

okie dokie


Huge29 said:


> Let me see what I can dig up!


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Just an FYI, Scheels had pretty good prices on decent camo. plus it shipped right to my door with free shipping. I also picked up a decent tree stand too.


----------

